# 1995 Schwinn Black Phantom Classic Cruiser Replica w/ Working Horn



## tomsjack (Apr 24, 2019)

*1995 Schwinn Black Phantom Classic Cruiser Replica w/ Working Horn On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-1995-Schwinn-Black-Phantom-Classic-Cruiser-Replica-w-Working-Horn/123745118880?*


----------



## Sven (Apr 24, 2019)

That is the best price Ive seen for one if these on ebay /CL. Usually asking price is around $2000.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 24, 2019)

tomsjack said:


> *1995 Schwinn Black Phantom Classic Cruiser Replica w/ Working Horn On Ebay*
> 
> *https://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-1995-Schwinn-Black-Phantom-Classic-Cruiser-Replica-w-Working-Horn/123745118880?*




... Thanks for posting ... offer accepted  ... SOLD ...


----------



## unregistered (Apr 24, 2019)

Does it really have a black/white chainguard? That's wild...


----------



## Rollo (Apr 24, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> Does it really have a black/white chainguard? That's wild...



... Thinking this bike was pieced together ... It does have S-2 rims ...


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 24, 2019)

I was wondering the same thing. Also why a complete repaint. Interesting.


----------



## unregistered (Apr 24, 2019)

Rollo said:


> ... Thinking this bike was pieced together ... It does have S-2 rims ...




Score! And that was a good price, especially if you can do a local pick up.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 24, 2019)

bikecrazy said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Also why a complete repaint. Interesting.



It's not a 1995 Phantom frame IDK but, no numbers on head post so,  it might be a 60's even 50's with a new paint job.. Does not appear to have 1995 Centennial embossed BB, so it might be wearing orig crank, kickstand and bearings etc. A mix  of repop, paint and old.





It's a custom paint, not orig.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 24, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> It's not a 1995 Phantom frame IDK but, no numbers on head post so,  it might be a 60's even 50's with a new paint job.. Does not appear to have 1995 Centennial embossed BB, so it might be wearing orig crank, kickstand and bearings etc. A mix  of repop, paint and old.
> 
> View attachment 985997
> It's a custom paint, not orig.
> ...




... Just asked for the serial number ... He responded  F09792 on the left frame drop out ... That makes it an Oct 1952 frame ... So what other bike could it be if it"s not a Phantom? ...


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 24, 2019)

Rollo said:


> ... Just asked for the serial number ... He responded  F09792 on the left frame drop out ... That makes it an Oct 1952 frame ... So what other bike could it be if it"s not a Phantom? ...



In 52 it could be a number of different named cantilever frames but since it redressed as a Phantom, the sprocket and fender light look like the kick stand and crank's age,  wear and tear,  it prob was one and got a face lift. .


----------



## phantom (Apr 24, 2019)

Rollo said:


> ... Just asked for the serial number ... He responded  F09792 on the left frame drop out ... That makes it an Oct 1952 frame ... So what other bike could it be if it"s not a Phantom? ...



Any B6  maybe a Streamliner....Most likely a cobbled together Phantom. No possible way to tell once it's repainted.


----------



## spoker (Apr 27, 2019)

someone got took


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2019)

spoker said:


> someone got took




Yep, the seller got took and the buyer made out like a bandit with a whole lot of nice parts on a made up/redone Phantom.


----------



## spoker (Apr 27, 2019)

nice parts my ass did you look at the congitiom of the rotton headlite cover,i have a feelin the resra the crap was just as bad,somone paid 650 for junk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollo (Apr 27, 2019)

spoker said:


> nice parts my ass did you look at the congitiom of the rotton headlite cover,i have a feelin the resra the crap was just as bad,somone paid 650 for junk!!!!!!!!




... I'm the guy who bought this bike for a summer rider ... and paid a lot less than the asking price ...


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 27, 2019)

spoker said:


> nice parts my ass did you look at the congitiom of the rotton headlite cover,i have a feelin the resra the crap was just as bad,somone paid 650 for junk!!!!!!!!




Idk what pictures you're looking at, but the headlight cover looks solid in all of them. It was a good deal.


----------

